# Noise from External battery pack for speedlight?



## MOREGONE (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Yongnuo YN-560 II speedlight. I have now ordered 2 of their external battery packs and they both of a audibile hissing to them. The first unit I received had a clicking/popping effect to the his. I returned it.

Months later I have an up coming that would be nice to have it for so I ordered another. This one also has a hissing but it is much more of a high pitched whine compared to the cracking and popping of the first, though similar.

Is this common or to be expected? I am running Eneloop's 1500 in them. This latest package doesn't have instructions.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2013)

A high pitched whine often accompanies the recharging of a big capacitor.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 13, 2013)

This is not the type of noise where it pops, recharges and stops when full. It is constant. I have had the batteries in for about 15 minutes now.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 13, 2013)

constant whining sound? duck and cover


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> This is not the type of noise where it pops, recharges and stops when full. It is constant. I have had the batteries in for about 15 minutes now.


Ah. New information.


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2013)

The canon twinflash for macro whines the whole time as well - I think most flash units do but better built ones have dampeners to hide the sound (or better components that don't make the sound). 

I can't say if its normal for your battery packs - post up the make and model of them and also hunt around. PIXEL do some affordable battery packs which have a tick tick sound all the time, but far as I recall no whining sound.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 13, 2013)

Overread said:


> The canon twinflash for macro whines the whole time as well - I think most flash units do but better built ones have dampeners to hide the sound (or better components that don't make the sound).
> 
> I can't say if its normal for your battery packs - post up the make and model of them and also hunt around. PIXEL do some affordable battery packs which have a tick tick sound all the time, but far as I recall no whining sound.



I got the Yongnuo Branded version but just found a thread on the Pixel one that may justify the cost. Looking at the two units on Amazon they seem identical, but apparently it has " A new type of dual circuit charging system, charging the flash capacitor faster than other battery packs"

I am going to go with that one.


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2013)

The duel charging and the fact that its significantly cheaper than the Canon brand option made me go for the PIXEL as well, I also find it fantastic to use with my twinflash (its an older flash that Canon hasn't renewed so it charges slower - the battery pack speeds it up a lot).


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 13, 2013)

Pixel has been ordered. Thanks


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 20, 2013)

So I got to use the Pixel 2x this weekend. Fortunately it came early Saturday morning before my shoot. Amazon usually delivers pretty late at my place.

It is hands down worth the extra money. True I never really ran the other one through the paces. But the Pixel gives piece of mind not hearing a single noise or sound from it. Just thought I would share. With the 12 batteries in the flash, I never had to change anything for the day. Awesome!


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad you're having good results with it!


----------

